# Heaver Breaking Off



## muldoony8 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Guys -

Hoping you can help me out here. I have a akios 656 ctm with Sakuma 18lb paired with a CCP 6-10oz. I am able to lob cast no problem, but every time I try to put any power into it I'm breaking off. I've been practicing in a field so I am able to track down my sinker and shocker. The main line is breaking typically 8-15 inches above the shocker to main line knot (uni-uni). 

Is it possible that using too much shock leader could cause this? From speaking with many folks and reading blogs (PierandSurf and Stripers Online), everyone seems to be in agreement that you only need 8-12 wraps of shocker around the spool, plus your drop length. That is plenty to cast for distance, but feels short when you are actually fishing and trying to wrestle a fish through the wash. Thoughts?

My theory is that I might be using too much shock leader and the spool is spinning so fast by the time the shock leader knot travels through the tip-top that it is causing a backlash and the break off. 

Appreciate any thoughts/advice.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like your shock knot is hanging going through the guides, try a spider/Bristol or something with a thinner profile.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

How much shock are you using? It could be your knot, I use spider to no name, or biminy to no name. However I know of plenty who tie uni knots without problems. You put any fish on that rod yet? This virus is really screwing up my spring.


----------



## muldoony8 (Aug 22, 2018)

I will definitely try a more low profile knot and give that a try. I probably have ~15-20yds of shock leader. 

Benji- Put a few sharks on it last fall, but none of the desired species. Hopefully all will be well by fall.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Most shock leaders on heavers are more like 21-25 feet.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Hopefully, things get back to normal soon. My fall is going to limited on time this year du to getting hitched. Was hoping to have a strong spring. Those hopes are looking like they're in the craper now. 15 to 20 yards is a lot. Think my shock is only 20 to 22 foot ish.


----------



## muldoony8 (Aug 22, 2018)

Appreciate the feedback. Going to cut down the amount of shock leader and give it a go. Last few falls I've had poor timing with storms, hopefully this year will be better. Need to bend some rods. Smallmouth fishing it is until things get back to normal...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Happened to me. Eventually found a crack in the guide at the end of the rod. New tip and all was good.


----------



## muldoony8 (Aug 22, 2018)

Had some time this afternoon, so I re-spooled the akios and headed to the field with 12 wraps of shock leader plus the drop. Casted like a dream, felt good to finally be able to cast without the dreaded breakoff and birds nest that was occurring. Appreciate the feedback. Also, wanted to say thank you Tommy Farmer. He spent 20 minutes on the phone with me talking through different possible scenarios, from knots and shock leader to casting style. Super nice guy and was very helpful by sharing his knowledge. Hopefully we will all be back fishing sooner rather than later.


----------

